# Holy crap! Wild Bird in house



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

A huge bird just flew into my window as I was on the net, scared the crud out of me. What ever


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Holy crap!*

I had a possum run into the house. Ran it out with a broom and fly squatter. 

Next time I'll call animal control though. Rabies and disease = trouble if it bit me.

-John N.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

what kinda of bird was it? any idea? doves can be kinda dumb, or a courting cardinal will do it. not exactly huge birds though.

not this species, right? LOL.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have that happen at work all the time, and it takes forever to get them out again. I have to shut all of the lights off and open all of the doors, then about that time someone walks in and wonders what the heck I'm doing... 

The worst thing I had wander in at work was a skunk. I was at my desk and felt something rubbing against my leg, and thought it was just the resident weasel playing around again. Then I looked down and realized that I better back out very slowly and cautiously. :shock:


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

The wilds of Minnesota aye Jan? lol

It was a few weeks back when I had the first experience of that, I was sitting here at the computer and a finch just clocked himself. He flew away thank god. Poor little idiot of a creature.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh, wow, a skunk!? Great story, and boy are you lucky! How did you manage to get it out without upsetting it?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, we are in a pretty wild area, but at least we don't have possums... 

Bert, I honestly don't know how the skunk got out, since I didn't see it go, so I was pretty careful for a few days. I tried to lure him with some food going toward the door, but I don't know if that worked or not.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

The bird that flew into my window was a dove. I have this huge feeder with multiple feed trays and
a bird bath. So it get busy sometimes and some birds tend to freak out when larger birds come through. Hence the bird crashing into my window. I also have this owl that eats my pond fish at night
and now no live animals live in my pond, just plants.
Ive had that fury animal on leg thing happen to me at work one time. A squirrel climbed on my leg as I was day dreaming out the window. I could never get him to leave. Even when I transported him 3 blocks away, he still returned.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I had a squirrel come bounding into my dorm room via an open window w/ a tree branch outside it. He bounced off my desk and landed on the side of my Conure's cage. The bird screamed loud enough to send him right back out the way he came in.

It was truly the singular "WTF?" moment of my senior year.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL Squawkbert.... We had Chipmunk that kept coming into the house when we still lived in the mobile home too. The little bugger insisted on going into my parrots cages to eat the spilled food, and one day I noticed that one of the birds had docked his tail for him....


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Its humming bird season. Git you sum sugar water and a feeder its cool


----------

